# learn to let go (haiku)



## Smith (Aug 29, 2016)

Been a while since I posted something in here. Had this one in the back of my mind for a while.

---

Once the queen monarch,
wings stapled; wilted and dead
I hold on too tight


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice imagery, Smith... Fragile things are so easily destroyed, and the beauty damaged beyond repair.... yesss?


----------



## ned (Aug 29, 2016)

hello - nice observation - the delicacy of death, and a lesson learned

Ned


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 29, 2016)

Smith, Beauty in Sadness. Difficult to pull off. Very partial to this piece as I've written a poem very close to this haiku. Brava! Hope to read more. Laurie


----------



## Smith (Sep 2, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Nice imagery, Smith... Fragile things are so easily destroyed, and the beauty damaged beyond repair.... yesss?



I've been on both ends of the gun. Thanks Jul for your never-ending support!



ned said:


> hello - nice observation - the delicacy of death, and a lesson learned
> 
> Ned



lesson learned the hard way*  Thank you for reading and for the feedback, Ned. It's always welcome.



SilverMoon said:


> Smith, Beauty in Sadness. Difficult to pull off. Very partial to this piece as I've written a poem very close to this haiku. Brava! Hope to read more. Laurie



I would like to see this poem of yours Laurie. Feel free to private message me the link. 

---

-Kyle


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 2, 2016)

> *Smith*
> 
> I would like to see this poem of yours Laurie. Feel free to private message me the link. :smile:



Certainly, Kyle.

I will be sending it over to you. Laurie


----------



## escorial (Sep 2, 2016)

great work from a young life who reacts with words..cool


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Sep 3, 2016)

Reminded me of Silence of the Lambs, lmao...

Nice one


----------



## Smith (Sep 6, 2016)

escorial said:


> great work from a young life who reacts with words..cool





kaminoshiyo said:


> Reminded me of Silence of the Lambs, lmao...
> 
> Nice one




Thanks guys, appreciate it! ^_^

-Kyle


----------



## queenie (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow, you packed such a powerful punch in so few syllables. Amazing.


----------



## Smith (Sep 11, 2016)

Aww, thanks queenie. Welcome to the forums!


----------

